# Tru billet B-4100



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

TRU Technology Billet *40 hours* B-4100 Amplifier Audison Morel Zapco Sinfoni | eBay


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't wanna do it :[


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

For anyone interested, I'll help out with dropping the shipping a bit. I need to re-focus and delete all the extra crap in my garage.

I still have a Rockford Epx2 .... I hate being a packrat.

Yes I am mauiblueg20 on ebay. 

I'll even make you a sign with both names and the amplifier.


----------

